# DOS, Win98, and config.sys



## redactor (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi. I just purchased an HP omnibook 800CT to run my favorite old DOS word processor. I have the machine set up as a dual boot. I've got it booting into DOS, since that's where I spend most of my time. But I can get into WIN98 by typing WIN at the C prompt. 

My question is this: I notice that the config.sys file has absolutely nothing in it. I'm wondering if I would cause problems for my occasional WIN sessions if I were to go in and modify the config.sys file to get it the way I want it for my DOS sessions. In other words, is the config.sys file off limits if I want to run Windows?

Any help would be appreciated,
r


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are dual booting to an older version of DOS there should be a seperate config.sys for each OS you are booting to. This is if you installed DOS to a seperate directory or partition. YOu can modify the config.sys and it shouldn't really cause any troble with Win98 and if it does, just delete the entries.


----------



## redactor (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the help.
I don't know how to set up separate directories for booting (but I can read up on that). As far as I know, all the get-up-and-go files, whether for DOS or for WIN98, are sitting together in the c: root directory. I don't mind experimenting with the config.sys file--I just don't want to hose anythying. I guess you're right, though, if anything's wonky, I all have to do is reboot to DOS and clear out that file.

Thanks again,
r


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another option, if something in CONFIG.SYS causes problems in Windows, is to use MSCONFIG to tell Windows not to process CONFIG.SYS


----------



## redactor (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks for the msconfig tip, Brushmaster. I'll look into that as well. 
r


----------

